# color question



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope that isn't sabino. That is what they are describing it as... Frosting. 

There is no test for frosting and it can come in different degrees, just like with any color. I would say though that he is probably heterozygous for it and that would give _each_ breeding a 50/50 chance of the resulting foal having frosting from the sire. Just like with any modifier in the heterozygous form.


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

dunno how they can call him a dun tho, bred from a palomino and a buckskin?? They are both creams. He looks like buckskin to me


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He's a dunskin. He has the dun gene, and a cream dilute. So basically a buckskin dun. I looked him up on allbreedpedigree. His sire was a dunalino, which is where the dun factor came from.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What Poseidon said. Plus, you can clearly see his dorsal stripe and leg barring.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I think ND pretty much summed it up. Frosting doesn't come up in a horse's DNA (as far as I know at least) and I don't know about anyone else, but I've never seen it outside of Buckskin horses (or Dunskin like him.) He's very pretty though


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Now ND here is one for you... could he be a minimal Rabicano with guard hairs on his mane??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmmm. I don't _think_ he is. But there really isn't a closer picture of his tail of sides that I can see. 


I honestly think that frosting is associated with the cream gene and that palominos very well may have it and you just can't see it.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Then why don't we see it on smokey blacks? I am by no means an expert, but from what I have seen don't the 'frosty' manes tend to be guard hairs on duns?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The thing is, there are horses aren't duns that have it as well. 

It might also be one of those things where is needs a certain combination of genes to be expressed. 

On the smokey black thing... I have no clue. all I can do is speculate. :?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've only ever seen frosting on buckskins, but not all buckskins. Abby doesn't have any frosting and the only other buckskin I know of doesn't either. However..he was so sooty that he looked almost dark bay.


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Now ND here is one for you... could he be a minimal Rabicano with guard hairs on his mane??


Well that may be what I meant... not sure though. I am studying up on genetics but haven't gotten into Sabino...Rabicano...and White markings all that much...ok not at all really! Lol. I believe it was Rabicano though. Which tends to make white hairs on the tail. :? 

Thanks everyone for your responses! I do agree on the Dunskin issue too. Thanks again.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Frosting happens on both buckskins AND duns. Much more common on buckskins, but if you need proof it happens on duns as well, look at Fjords.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Frosting is very common on dun factor horses and many horses reproduce it consistently:

JACK SLADE:
photo at age 31

























SUNDOWNER (Jack Slade son):









ROWDY YATES (Jack Slade son full brother to the above):









BUILDING A MYSTERY (Rowdy Yates Son):









DAKOTAH BLUE (Jack Slade son full brother to the above two):









BILLY JACK (Dakotah Blue offspring):









Narrangansett Jack (Jack Slade son):









I swear every Jack Slade baby has the mane I could add pictures until the end of time, they're all so pretty


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

is frosting an extra modifer that any horse could have? like a bay or chesnut? because i was under the impression that it was only related to Dun/Buckskin, and actually i just went back up so i think NdAppy may be on to something but i also see it in regular duns, not just dunskins. so i'm not sure if it's JUST the creme gene. or if it's just one of those primitive markings that show up in varying degrees.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Im fairly certain it's a primitive marking of some sort, though I haven't seen it much on red duns.


----------

